# ATTN: nickbarta



## AFK (May 1, 2007)

i don't want to be accused of being paid to advertise your site, but your site's captions for your mantis photos are sooooo goshdamn cheesy it's hilarious. it's like those caturday pics all over the internet, but with praying mantises instead of cats :lol: 

good show, nickbarta


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 5, 2007)

Ah yess! Such originality surely deserves a little publicity! :wink:


----------

